# Oracle: Anzahl gelöschter Zeilen von DELETE Statement abfragen



## forced (18. Februar 2008)

Hallo

in Mysql existiert die Möglichkeit per mysql_stmt_affected_rows() die Anzahl der Datensätze zu ermitteln, welche beim letzten DELETE Statement gelöscht wurden. (nicht getestet).

Ich finde keinen ähnlichen Befehl der dies in Oracle realisiert, gibt es da wirklich keinen oder finde ich einfach nichts? 

Lg
Julian


----------



## ristone (18. Februar 2008)

Versuch mal  SQL%ROWCOUNT


----------

